# Limited tourney



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Who's in?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Rest of the story?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am fishing it


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheryl Sue is IN!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks to be 30+ boats registered as of now. It'll be interesting to see what fish are caught with this pretty water being so far South


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah looks like long runs for those that have the speed and fuel to do it


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I don’t have speed but I have fuel! Leaving right after captains meeting if seas allow.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Supposed to be 1 ft. or less.&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> I don’t have speed but I have fuel! Leaving right after captains meeting if seas allow.


We will also be leaving after the captains meeting


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it may be over 40 boats 39 registered now


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

skipping...too far out. f that


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught 4 small mahi had one white marlin knock down and hook what we also believe to be another small marlin the pulled the hook before we could get all the lines cleared fish the spur to about 35 miles south. Alot of tuna jumping just woouldnt bite. Had a good time fishing just nothing to weigh unfortunately.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds fun. See u around 2?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

We were in the same water! Spur and about 35 Miles south of spur. One knockdown all day but it counted. Noah caught his first billfish- a sail that put on a show for us. We released him about 45 miles out from the pass with about two hours to get to the channel for weigh in. We made it with 10 minutes to spare. Showed the video, hopped back on the boat and loaded her up. I’ll submit a post tonight


----------

